# a priori / à priori - accent grave



## Xence

Pour avoir écrit "_à priori_" dans un message publié sur un autre site, je me suis fait tancer par une internaute se présentant comme "professeur de philosophie ayant à son actif plus d'une vingtaine d'années d'exercice"  La raison invoquée était que cette locution, étant d'origine latine, n'avait pas à être modifiée.

Or, il est connu que la forme francisée a été maintes fois adoptée par l'Académie et figure dans bien des dictionnaires et encyclopédies, dont le TLF. Voir d'ailleurs à ce sujet l'excellente étude de Luc Bentz.

Mais vous, comment _a priori_ écrivez-vous _à priori_?


----------



## Katoussa

Oulala, ok je veux bien comprendre que cela vienne d'une locution latine (je ne le savais pas d'ailleurs), mais comme disent les linguistes, la langue est ce que l'on en fait, non?

Je pense qu'il y a peu de francophones qui écrivent "a priori". Et puis s'il se trouve dans le TLF c'est une bonne référence, non? moi je l'écrirais définitivement "à priori".


----------



## madolo

Katoussa said:


> Oulala, ok je veux bien comprendre que cela vienne d'une locution latine (je ne le savais pas d'ailleurs), mais comme disent les linguistes, la langue est ce que l'on en fait, non?
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a peu de francophones qui écrivent "a priori". Et puis s'il se trouve dans le TLF c'est une bonne référence, non? moi je l'écrirais définitivement "à priori".


j'ai écrit " a priori" tant que j'ai eu des professeurs puristes qui assuraient que c'était la bonne orthographe.
Aujourd'hui, j'hésite encore mais toutes les raisons que tu cites justifient que l'on écrive "à priori" ( le "a" latin, élision de "ab", signifie "à (partir de), donc est bien rendu par le "à" français)
Le souci de rationalisation de l'orthographe pousse également à écrire "à"


----------



## Maître Capello

Quant à moi, j'écris toujours « _a priori_ » (sans accent et en italique !) alors que « à priori » (qui doit s'écrire en romain) me paraît toujours étrange, mais sans que ça ne me dérange particulièrement.


----------



## Lisory

_e_Bonjour,

Hanse, dans "Nouveau dictionnaire des difficultés du français moderne" (pas si nouveau, mon édition date de 1983) écrit :
"*A priori : *loc. adv. ou adj. L'Académie met un accent sur _a_ ; l'usage et les dictionnaires s'en dispensent, non sans raison ; il est inutile aussi d'écrire _a priori_ entre guillemets. _Un a priori, des a priori_ ...".

Personnellement, j'utilise la même graphie que Maître Capello.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lisory said:


> Hanse, dans "Nouveau dictionnaire des difficultés du français moderne" (pas si nouveau, mon édition date de 1983) écrit :
> "*A priori : *loc. adv. ou adj. L'Académie met un accent sur _a…_


Eh bien, les choses ont changé peu après 1983 : l'Académie a renoncé depuis 1986 à mettre  un accent grave sur la préposition latine _a_ dans les expressions _a priori_, _a  posteriori_…


----------



## Le Païen

Je lutte beaucoup avec *à* priori. Considérons la chose -- La préposition à dérive du latin ad (parfois abrégé en a- comme préfixe
uniquement [amener, etc.]). 

Mais dans l'expression latine a priori, la préposition en question est _l'antonyme_ de ad/à: ab, elle-même souvent raccourcie en latin - a. Le sens "du précédent" (pas au précédent) est clair. Donc, *à* priori ne serait pas du tout correcte.


----------



## Xence

A mon humble avis, si la forme francisée a été retenue pendant de longues décades c'est qu'il doit y avoir des raisons valables. C'est ce qu'a tenté d'expliquer Luc Bentz dans l'article mentionné plus haut. Et rien ne dit que l'Académie n'opérera pas encore un énième revirement!

Quant à l'étymologie de la préposition "*à*", un simple coup d'oeil ici met en évidence des origines latines très diverses: pas seulement _ad_, mais aussi _ab_, _apud_...


----------



## Maître Capello

Voici ce que Grevisse en dit :


> En écrivant _à priori_ avec accent, l’Ac. ne faisait que perpétuer le  procédé suivi jadis dans les textes latins (jusqu’au XIXe s.) : _Urbem Romam  *à* principio Reges habuere_  (Tacite, cité par Vaugelas, p. 104). —  Dès 1935, l’Ac. avait  remplacé _à latere_ par _a latere_.


----------



## Montaigne

"a priori" est le début de l'expression "a priori ratione quam experientia" latin tardif mais latin  et qui doit le rester.


----------



## Fifou

Le terme est francisé, et est passé dans le langage courant, donc inutile de le mettre en italique, ce que l'on doit normalement faire pour les mots étrangers, mais je ne pousserais pas la francisation jusqu'à accentuer le "a".


----------



## tilt

Mon grain de sel : 
On m'a depuis toujours appris qu'il ne fallait pas d'accent sur le _a_ de _a priori/prosteriori_, et ceci influence sans doute mon jugement.
Reste qu'un tel accent rapproche ces expressions d'autres comme _à tord_ ou _à raison_. Pourtant ni _priori _ni _posteriori _ne sont des mots à part entière, utilisables en dehors de leur locution. L'accent me parait donc fautif, car ce _a_ n'est tout simplement pas la préposition française _à_.


----------



## Le Païen

Tilt, tu as mis le doigt exactement sur ma difficulté avec *à* priori. Cependant, une chose m'est venu à l'esprit: Je me demande si l'Académie, il y a longtemps, voulait conserver, par l'accent grave, l'accent "long" ('macron' en anglais) qui paraît dans les textes latins sur cette préposition? Vrai, apparemment on ne voulait pas étendre cette convention jusqu'à, par exemple, l'ablatif singulier de la première déclinaison (rosà, pour ne pas confondre avec le nominatif singulier rosa)... Juste une idée.


----------



## persona67

Clairement "a priori", sans accent. Je ne vois aucune raison de modifier une locution latine, si on se croit obligé de l'employer. 
[…]


----------



## Xence

Pour recentrer la discussion sur l'argument de la bonne dame qui m'a apostrophé, personne fort respectable au demeurant, à savoir l'intouchabilité des locutions latines, n'oublions pas qu'en le cas d'espèce la modification est seulement d'ordre typographique... un inoffensif accent grave! Ni la phonétique ni la sémantique ne sont remises en cause.

Je serais d'ailleurs curieux de voir comment elle réagit à l'accentuation des voyelles du non moins latin "_référendum_" entrée dans les moeurs par l'effet des médias. Lesquels "médias" non seulement profitent à priori de l'accentuation refusée plus haut, mais se paient même le luxe de pluraliser le pluriel: _media_ étant déjà le pluriel de _medium_!

Mais qui sait, peut-être qu'elle aurait écarté d'un revers de main toutes ces discussions de _forum*s*_... aggravant par là son cas en francisant malgré elle un mot latin. Tout ce qu'il y a de latin...


----------



## Oh là là

Je ne suis pas française et  pour moi _*a priori*_ reste toujours une expression latine (comme beaucoup d’autres : o tempora , o mores ! argumentum ad ignoranciam, primus inter pares, quod licet Jovi, non licet bovi etc.), donc, j’écrirais _*a priori*_ en français aussi bien que dans des textes russes. Pour  moi la variante _*à priori*_ saute aux yeux et semble un peu étrange, mais c’est un regard d’à côté


----------



## madolo

mais les expressions que tu mentionnes restent des *citations latines* alors que l'expression a /à priori est *assimilée dans la langue française
*


----------



## Oh là là

D’accord, peut-être, je ne sens pas ces subtilités. Ce n’est qu’un regard d’à côté


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
Ce post un peu inutile pour me joindre à ceux qui écrivent "a priori". C'est une locution latine susceptible d'être employée par d'autres gens que les francophones, mais seuls des francophones pourraient avoir l'idée d'y mettre un accent grave. C'est pourquoi je pense que l'orthographe avec un accent grave est fausse.
Cependant, je ne trouve pas que ce soit une erreur très gênante. (De la part d'un francophone). La prof de philo qui vous a tancé devait être un peu psychorigide!

Si je devais mettre une gradation sur les fautes d'orthographe, je dirais qu' "*à* priori", c'est moins grave qu'"à tor*d*" 

 Ne vous fâchez pas, c'était une coquille, j'ai bien compris.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour.
> Ce post un peu inutile pour me joindre à ceux qui écrivent "a priori". C'est une locution latine susceptible d'être employée par d'autres gens que les francophones, mais seuls des francophones pourraient avoir l'idée d'y mettre un accent grave. C'est pourquoi je pense que l'orthographe avec un accent grave est fausse.



J'abonde dans le sans de Fred (j'aime bien cette expression que j'ai appris hier chez Lucozon  ) et de surcroît, à mon avis, quand on 'pique' un mot ou une expression d'une autre langue on sacrifie la richesse qu'il apporte à notre propre langue en le «naturalisant».  Je commencerais une véritable polémique si quelqu'un me disait que ça marche d'écrire «à la mode» comme «a la mode» en anglais car on n'utilise pas naturellement les accents.  Je le trouve étonnant que TLFi l'écrit ainsi et c'est pour cette raison que je suis venu le vérifier à WR.  

Ce sont mes deux centimes de toute façon: si on emprunte du Latin, mieux vaut montrer qu'on le sait !


----------



## naadhicar

En fait tout dépend de qu'on veut faire. Soit on veut écrire la locution latine, donc sans accent, et à ce moment-là, on _doit_ l'écrire en italique. Soit on l'écrit avec l'othographe francisée, et à ce moment-là on _doit_ l'écrire en caractère droit.

Pour faire simple: une locution latine ou étrangère est nécessairement écrite en italique, un location française est nécessairement écrite en caractère droit.

Donc si tu avais écrit «à priori» en caractère droit, alors ce professeur avait non seulement tort de te le repocher, mais faisait lui-même une faute inacceptable de typographie.

De la même façon on écrit «a priori» sans accent en caractère droit, il s'agit d'une faute. Soit on l'écrit sans accent et en italique, soit on l'écrit avec accent et en caractère droit, mais ce serait une faute de mélanger les deux.

Malheureusement, la typographie est peu enseignée en France, et apparemment même dans le cursus des professeurs de philosophie.

Une précision: la typographie n'est pas une simple question de présentation, mais elle porte elle-même du sens dans un texte écrit. Selon qu'on écrit un mot ou une expression en caractère droit, en italique ou entre guillemet, le sens n'est pas le même.

Par exemple, en typographique française, (mais en typographie anglo-saxonne aussi d'ailleurs), un titre d'œuvre (livre, film, chanson...) se met en italique et non entre guillemets (erreur fréquente). Entre guillemets ne se mettent que des citations (dont on est capable de donner le nom de l'auteur tant qu'on y est). Comme un certain nombre de titre d'œuvres réutilisent des citations, et inversement, si on se trompe dans la typographie d'une phrase qui utilise ce titre d'œuvre ou cette citation, on a vite faite de ne plus rien comprendre ou de se tromper d'interprétation.


----------



## LV4-26

J'écris _a priori_ sans accent.
Mais, paradoxalement,  je le "pense" avec accent, du moins dans son emploi adverbial. Probablement à cause de sa parenté sémantique avec _à première vue_.

D'un autre côté, il me semble que l'accent ne se justifie plus guère quand l'expression est utilisée comme substantif : un _a priori_. 

Donc, par souci de cohérence, je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'en tenir à la forme non accentuée.


----------



## Xence

naadhicar said:
			
		

> Donc si tu avais écrit «à priori» en caractère droit...



Oui, je l'avais écrit en caractère droit, instinctivement, j'allais dire. Mais ça remonte à une époque où je n'étais pas encore initié aux subtilités de la typographie française... 

Ceci dit, et pour revenir aux arguments des "francisants", dont l'Académie et le Trésor, ce qui n'est pas peu à mon avis, voici ce qu'on peut lire dans l'article de Bentz, mentionné plus haut:


> *le a sans accent est réservé au verbe avoir... et l’accent grave sur le a intervient pour distinguer ses homophones grammaticaux*. Peu importe que le _à_ corresponde au _ad_ (origine de notre à) ou _ab_ latin : c’est la classe grammaticale, celle des prépositions, qui importe.


http://www.langue-fr.net/spip.php?article128


----------



## unumaine

Bonsoir,
Sans accent, effectivement, c'est une locution latine qui doit être utilisée telle quelle.  Mais pourquoi en italique ?  Pour souligner le fait que c'est une expression étrangère, une 'citation' en quelque sorte ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, parce que toutes les expressions *étrangères* doivent en principe s'écrire en italique, comme : _dura lex sed lex, fiat lux, vade retro, in fine, time is money, gnôthi seauton, in cha' Allah…_

Toutefois, dans le cas d'_a priori_, l'expression est tellement assimilée dans la langue française que l'on peut se dispenser d'employer l'italique.


----------



## Emma Palmer

Je suis d'accord avec persona67, Oh là là et Fred C !!! Ayant fait mes études de Lettres Classiques à la Sorbonne, j'ai toujours écrit "a priori". Ceci dit je ne ne jetterai pas la pierre à ceux qui utilisent l'accent grave, même si je pense qu'il est dommage de le faire... ;-)


----------



## Nanon

J'écris _a priori_ comme j'écris _a capella_. Le fait que ces locutions proviennent d'une langue ancienne dans le premier cas et d'une langue moderne dans le second ne change rien pour moi.
Sauf que... bien entendu, la réforme de 1990 demande que j'écrive _à priori_ et _à capella_, ce que je n'arrive toujours pas à me fourrer dans le crâne ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> J'écris _a priori_ comme j'écris _a capella_.


Mais en italique ou en romain ?


----------



## Nanon

A priori, plutôt en romain . J'ai utilisé l'italique dans mon post pour mettre en valeur les exemples.
Mais à la main, j'écris toujours en italique (en anglaise torturée, pour ainsi dire) !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, parce que toutes les expressions *étrangères* doivent en principe s'écrire en italique, comme : _dura lex sed lex, fiat lux, vade retro, in fine, time is money, gnôthi seauton, in cha' Allah…_


Si règle il y a, elle est très peu respectée pour des expressions telles que "nec plus ultra", "a fortiori" etc.
N'y a-t-il pas un différence entre citer un texte en langue étrangère, et utiliser une expression passée dans le langage courant ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bah, c'est bien ce que je disais juste après  :


Maître Capello said:


> Toutefois, dans le cas d'_a priori_, l'expression est tellement assimilée dans la langue française que l'on peut se dispenser d'employer l'italique.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Mais il y a tellement d'expressions étrangères assimilées que la règle (?) devient inapplicable sans une liste exhaustive des dites expressions...!
On en revient (comme souvent) au bon sens (et au style) de chacun pour estimer s'il est nécessaire ou non de détacher l'expression du texte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, absolument, c'est bien ce que je voulais dire (mais pas assez clairement, visiblement ).


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, j'écris _a capella_ (toujours) mais _à Capello_ (parfois).


----------



## iffick

Je réveille ce sujet pour faire une remarque de béotien.
Je vois justement une légère différence entre _a priori_ et _a capella _mais c'est peut-être purement subjectif.
Je m'explique, j'écrirais par exemple facilement  "à priori il ne savait pas de quoi il parlait" mais " il avait un _a priori_ contre elle" et "elle chantait _a capella_".
Il faudrait peut-être entériner la francisation de "à priori" dans le sens de "à première vue", "apparemment", et garder son caractère de locution latine quand on l'utilise comme un substantif. D'ailleurs le sens dans les deux utilisations n'est pas le même.


----------



## Nanon

Si on accentue _a priori_, il faudra aussi accentuer  _a posteriori, a pari, a fortiori, a contrario, a minima,_ etc...
Ce n'est pas mon habitude, mais si les deux existent... 
Voir ici en annexe 2 un point de vue "orthotypographique" (J.-P. Lacroux).


----------



## Maître Capello

iffick said:


> Je m'explique, j'écrirais par exemple facilement  "à priori il ne savait pas de quoi il parlait" mais " il avait un _a priori_ contre elle" et "elle chantait _a capella_".
> Il faudrait peut-être entériner la francisation de "à priori" dans le sens de "à première vue", "apparemment", et garder son caractère de locution latine quand on l'utilise comme un substantif. D'ailleurs le sens dans les deux utilisations n'est pas le même.


Je vois mal comment justifier une différence de graphie ou de composition uniquement parce que l'expression serait une fois un adverbe et l'autre un substantif. Je l'écrirais exactement de la même manière dans les deux cas par souci de cohérence.

Contrairement à ce que j'ai écrit tout au début de ce fil il y a quelques années, je considère aujourd'hui l'italique comme superflu lorsque l'on écrit _a priori_ (ici en italique en tant qu'expression autonyme), ce terme étant aujourd'hui entièrement passé dans l'usage (à l'instar de _statu quo_ ou _ad hoc_). J'écrirais donc en romain _a priori_ ou _à priori_.

Pour ce qui est de l'accent, je suis tiraillé entre deux choix opposés : soit continuer à ne pas en mettre comme je l'ai toujours fait, la locution étant latine, soit en mettre un pour ne pas confondre le _a_ avec la troisième personne du présent du verbe _avoir_. Je continue toutefois à l'écrire sans accent pour l'instant, même si je changerai peut-être d'avis dans quelques années…


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour semer un peu plus le trouble :


> Comment écrire une locution latine ? En italique ou en romain ?
> L’on écrira *en italique* les *locutions latines non francisées* suivantes : _ad hoc_, _ad libitum_, _a fortiori_, _a posteriori_, _a posteriori_,_ a priori_, _bis_, _grosso modo_, _ibidem_, _idem_,_ in extenso_, _in extremis_,_ in extenso_, _in extremis_, _in fine_, _infra_, _loc.cit_., _modus vivendi_, _op.cit_., _passim_, _quater_, _sic_, _statu quo_, _supra_, _ter_, _via_, _vice versa_.
> http://neoplume.fr/ecriture-locutions-latines


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> soit en mettre un pour ne pas confondre le _a_ avec la troisième personne du présent du verbe _avoir_.


... Cela dit, les gens qui possèdent un "priori" de nos jours demeurent assez rares, alors je suis tenté de croire que les possibilités de confusion sont ici assez minimes !

Pour ma part, je crois l'avoir toujours écrit sans accent sur le "a".


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, les risques de confusion sont en effet minces, mais d'une manière générale en français, il n'y a en principe que le verbe _avoir_ qui s'écrit _a_ sans accent. Tous les autres emplois français prennent un accent grave, que le _à_ soit une préposition ou qu'il fasse partie d'une expression adverbiale. La non accentuation peut d'ailleurs conduire à un double _a_ plutôt disgracieux, par exemple dans _il y a a priori_… Mais je me fais là surtout l'avocat du diable.


----------

